# وثائقي .. الثورة المصرية



## حبة خردل (19 نوفمبر 2011)

عاجل : أصدر المجلس العسكري بيانا أكد فيه اللواء عيسوي الفنجري أن حظر التجول سيبدأ الليلة من الساعة الثانية صباحا إلي الثامنة ، فرد عليه نائبه قائلا الثامنة البلدي ولا السمنة النباتي ، فضحك الجميع و عمت الفرحة البلد و رشح الشعب المجلس العسكري لفترة رئاسية لمده عشرين سنه نظرا لخفة ظل قادمه

---------------------------

النطق بالحكم في قضية مبارك لقتل الشهداء :

"حكمت المحكمة حضوريا بالإعدام شنقا لمحمد حسني مبارك"

فصرخت والده أحد الشهداء : "يحيي العدل ... يحيي العدل"

فرد مبارك قائلا : يحيي العدل ولا سامي العدل ؟

فإنفجرت الأم ضحكا و تعانق كل من في قاعة المحكمه

و تم العفو عن مبارك و المتهمين و تم مد فترة رئاسة مبارك 10 أعوام لخفة ظله و روحه الرياضيه

و سيحتفل اليوم مع الثوار في ميدان التحرير في حفل هادئ يحضره نخبة من رجال الفنانين برعاية : العدل جروب
^_^

-----------------------------


ذهب الثوار الى التحرير مطالبين المشير بتسليم السلطة !!

فقال المشير : أتريدون أن أسلم السلطة أم البابا غنوج .؟

فضحك الجميع وعم السرور أرجاء الميدان

و كل واحد روح بيته و حكمنا العسكر 100 سنة كمان .


----------------------------
​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههه

ايه ده 

الشعب اتجنن 

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## sparrow (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههه حلويين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مره واحد من الثوار اتهم رئيس حزب جديد انه من الفلول راح قاله  من الفلول و لا امو الخلول فقام الثائر و حضن رئيس الحزب الفل و قاله يا واد يا فل يا جن قام ضحك رئيس الحزب و تم التصالح بين الفلول و الثوار و عاشوا في تبات و نبات و رجع فلول الحزب الوطني الي مناصبهم راضيين مرضيين*


*المصدر دماغي و مش منقول و اتحدي*​


----------



## rania79 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## scream man (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## حبة خردل (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*قال أحد المتظاهرين : ما هذا ؟!

فرد آخر : هذا غاز سام 

فقال : غاز سام مطر !! ^_^

فمات المتظاهرين من الضحك وانفجرت عربيات الأمن المركزى بالى فيها و تنحى طنطاوى و عاد مبارك للحكم
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (30 نوفمبر 2011)

حيحصل ايه لما الأخوان والسلفيين يمسكوا البلد !!

تدخل كنتاكي تطلب دينر بوكس تلاقيه مغطيلك الصدر والورك بمنديل
الأفلام هيبقى مكتوب عليها للكفار فقط
الشتيمة هتبقى تبا لك
... تامر حسني حيعمل فيلم اسمه (الشيخ عمر .. والأخت سلمى)
هايشيلوا النسر من علي العلم ويخلوه سيفين ويكتبوا واعدوا
شرم الشيخ حتبقي الشيخ بس
علاء الاسوانى يكتب من كندا..مصر على دكة المرشد
وحيد حامد من المنفى:نادم على ما فعلت وسأكتب عن سماحة اشيخ البنا وأتمنى عمل فيلم عنه
فى عيد ميلاد المرشد..ممتاز القط:مصر أتولدت من جديد
هنركب جمال بدل العربيات ونفولها برسيم 90
بنادول هيغيروا اسمه الى "الشافى المعافى
محمد نوح هيغير اغنيته عشان تبقي ( قلبك مع مين....... الأخ ألأخ)
هايعملوا زي القذافي ما لغي رتبة العقيد في ليبيا ,,هايلغوا المرشدين في الاقسام عشان مايبقاش في غير مرشد واحد بس
ليبرالى حتبقى شتيمة قبيحة
هايخلوا شعار الحزب نحمل الخير من عندك
عمرو دياب حيغنى : جلاليب تعالى .. جلاليب تعالى
اللي هيروح يتصور للبطاقه من غير ذقن هيتفتحله ملف في امن الدوله
وزارة الداخلية هيبقى اسمها وزارة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وأمن الدولة هيبقى ادارة مكافحة الكفار
سان ستيفانو هتبقى سان المرشد
مكن الحلاقة و الامواس هتشح جامد و هتتباع زي المخدرات
محمود بكر : و اللي كان قاعد في البلكونة بيشرب سيجارة و مش عاجبه الماتش اقوله ادخل دة الشيخ عبد العظيم جاب جون بدقنه
التراس اخوان : مش نازلين التحرير يا ولاد الكافره
التراس إخوان تنظم قوافل دعوية لجماهير الأهلي والزمالك لهدايتهم إلى الفريق الصحيح
وأخيراً ودة اللي هينرفزني ......هيغيروا زر (Enter) في الكيبورد
 بـ (إن شاء الله)​


----------



## حبة خردل (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*إذا فاز السلفيون في الانتخابات!!

-هينزلوا جلاليب سكيني skinny
-سيتم تغيير الطريق الدائري الي الطريق المستقيم
-مصر هتختار شيبسي بطعم التمر
-التوحيد و النور حيفتح في سيتي ستارز مكان زارا
-أقوى شتيمة هتكون ''ثكلتك أمك'"
- ستيلا هتقلب "عصير قصب"
-بدل ما تسمع لقد تم شحن رصيدكم تسمع (شحن الله رصيدكم و الله واعلم)

شركة الأتصالات السلفية ...​

عندما تطلب 140 دليل سيرد عليك صوت أجش عميق قائلاً :

إن الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعين به ونستهديه ونتوب اليه ...ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ...
من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يُضلل فلن تجد له ولياً مرشدا ...
ونشهد أن لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإله الا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه وحده لاشريك له ونشهد أن قائدنا وإمامنا وحبينا ومعلمنا محمد رسول الله ...أدى الرسالة واتم الأمانة ونصح الآمة وكشف الله به الغمة صلوات الله عليك ياسيدى يارسول الله يا من أُوتيت مجامع الكلم وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو الا وحيٌ يوحى علمه شديد القوى ..
ثم أما بعد أخى المتصل أختى المتصلة 
إن أردت المتابعة باللغة العربية لغة القرآن ولغة سيد الآنام صلوات الله عليه وعلى آل بيته واصحابه ومن أتبعه الى يوم الدين بإحسان
أضغط رقم (1) –
( time 01:15:00)​( بعد أن نقوم بالضغط على رقم (1) )
إن الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعين به ونستهديه ونتوب اليه ...ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ...
من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يُضلل فلن تجد له ولياً مرشدا ...
ونشهد أن لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإله الا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه وحده لاشريك له ونشهد أن قائدنا وإمامنا وحبينا ومعلمنا محمد رسول الله ...أدى الرسالة واتم الأمانة ونصح الآمة وكشف الله به الغمة صلوات الله عليك ياسيدى يارسول الله يا من أُوتي مجامع الكلم وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو الا وحيٌ يوحى علمه شديد القوى ..
ثم أما بعد أخى المتصل... أختى المتصلة 
إن كنت رجلاً فأضغط الرقم (1) جزاك الله كل خير 
وأن كنتى سيدة أضغطى رقم (2) ولايجوز الضغط بغير غطاء الرأس فاتق الله أختنا العزيزة ...
ضغط رقم (2) من صاحبة الموضوع 
:
:
:
:
أختى الفاضلة لا يجوز الدخول على الدليل بغير مِحرم ...

(( time 02:30:00)​​​​​​[/COLOR
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (30 نوفمبر 2011)

خبر عاجل : زواج حوالي 300 من شباب تونس من ليبيات من الذين نزحوا للأراضي التونسية خلال الثورة الليبية!!

نحب نطمن اخواتنا ( السوريات) ان احنا مستنينهم في مصر بلدهم الثاني وعقبال ما الثورة تقوم في لبنان والمغرب والاردن و بالأخص "لبنان" ! 

وربنا يحفظ السودان الشقيقة والصومال وموريتانيا ويبعد عنهم شر الثورات​


----------



## zezza (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه عسل بجد 
تسلم ايديك يا قمر *


----------



## حبة خردل (1 ديسمبر 2011)

اغنية الموسم : سحقاً الشبشب ضاع .. تباً ده كان بصباع

عمرو دياب : ولسة بتحبو يا سلفي ، يا سلفي حرام عليك
...
ابو الليف :انا شيخ فلتان ...سلفي و اخوان ..انا مالاخر عفريت لابس بدلة انسان

عمرو دياب :عايز تسيب دقنك كده سيبها ... وتعالى على نفسك وحددها

نانسى عجرم: أنا سلفي وأبويا سلفي.. بزبيبتي ودقني سلفي.. وكل سلفي بارك الله فيه

عمرو دياب: انا اكتر واحد بيصلى

عدوية: يا بنت "الاخوان"...حلمك علي "البرلمان". ده المجلس في أيديكي و سويرس عطشان

عمرو دياب : يا ريت لبسك يزيد مترين عشان لبسك كدة قصير

ابو الليف :مستهون بالاخوان يا خويا .. دولا كسبانين

عمرو دياب: من كام سنه وانا إخوان إخوان 

المجموعة : إخوان ورا إخوان، دايسين على حلمنا

عمرو دياب: والأخت عامله ايه دلوقت..

اركب الثورة, درجن درجن..واترشح..درجن درجن

من كام سنة وانا اخوان .. اخوان

أه ياني ياني ياني.. المجلس كله إخواني


​


----------



## حبة خردل (2 ديسمبر 2011)

ع فكرة يا جماااعة احنا شعب محظوظ جدااا
.
.
.
. 
طلبنا الحرية
.
.
.
.
.
.
ادونا الحرية والعدالة


----------



## حبة خردل (7 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## حبة خردل (15 فبراير 2012)

*بكري.. تحطه على اي حيطة ينور.. على مبارك ينور... عالمجلس ينور.. مع الثورة ينووور ... ضد الثورة ينووور ... قرررب قرررب قرررب 




​*


----------

